# Westview Abbey



## guzziknight (Jan 17, 2012)

I went to the abbey at Westview Cemetery here in Atlanta, GA. Hope you like the photos! All are HDR taken with my Olympus E-P1 and Panasonic 14mm.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7. 15 Shot HDR Pano


----------

